# Cape Escapes - Any Communications?



## guitarlars (May 8, 2008)

I have now sent five e-mails since March attempting to learn the status of the supposed sale of my two Seapointer weeks.

I have not received a response.

Has anyone heard from them recently?

At this point I am just assuming that I will never see a dime from this and the entire charade was merely a ruse to get my title in their hands so they could better steal it from me.

If anyone has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated. Right now I do not trust anything having to do with SA and fully expect only the worst. 

Lars


----------



## Tomg (May 9, 2008)

You might try nicky@capeescape.co.za.  She's one of the principals.  I heard from her in April.   Problems with the power grid in SA sometimes cause email to be lost.
Tomg


----------



## abdibile (May 9, 2008)

Did you try to call them by phone? That could help getting your status.

Although I was not involved in the Seapointer thing, I have always experienced them being honest and responsive, but not too fast (which seems normal in South Africa)


----------



## grest (May 9, 2008)

My Seapointer sale is now complete, and I have had no problems communicating with Marlize at Cape Escape.  Here is her address:
marlize@capeescape.co.za
Connie


----------

